# Ibook Says Usb Device Drawing Too Much Power



## part time (Sep 14, 2005)

I have two separate issues all stemming from trying to reinstall system Mac Systems OS 9.2 & OS X onto an iMac that crashed. 

I am almost finished installing (clean install) of both systems OS 9.2 and OS X, but to complete the installation, I need to install a very key software application, Microsoft Works 4.0b (bought around 1998? and can no longer find) for Power Macs that I have stored on a SCSI 100 iomega zip drive I have attached to an Entrega Mac Serial USB Converter (version 1.0b5) Hub/Dock. 

1)  Before I reinstalled both system software, the iMac read the 100 iomega zip disks just fine, but now when I attached the 100 iomega configuration (the Entegra  converter), I get the error message "the unknown USB device driver can not be found" and to install the driver.  All I have is the original 100 iomgea zip floppy that allowed me to install the parallel version.  Where do I find the USB correct version or is there something in the system that would allow me to enable for the iMac to read the zip drive disk?

2)  About two years ago I saved/backed up applications on the 100 iomega zip drive disks just fine, but now when I attached to my iBook (system OS 8.6), I get the error message "A USB devise is currently drawing too much power and the port will be deactivated".  I have to answer 'OK' to continue booting up. What do I have to do to enable the USB port to not draw so much power and allow me to view the zip disks for reinstalling saved software?  By the way, I attached the zip drive to my PC and the error message was the same on my PC as on the iBook.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Sep 15, 2005)

i also have this problem, with the first usb slot on my keyboard, and this also the case with my friends brand new 20" iMac (delivered last week)


----------



## applemaz (Sep 15, 2005)

First of all, devices that suck a lot of power through USB cannot be run off a keyboard USB slot when the keyboard is plugged into the computer's USB port.  If you have such a device you must plug it directly into the computer.

My suggestion for both of you is to buy a usb hub which can be powered (ie: includes a power brick so it is self-powered).  Plug the hub into an AC outlet then into one of your Mac's USB slots.  You may then connect your high-power devices directly into the hub.  The only thing you should run off a keyboard's USB slot is the mouse or other very low power devices.


----------



## applemaz (Sep 15, 2005)

@PartTime

  Years ago when I had a true USB Iomega Zip drive, it had a power cord in addition to the USB cord.  Obviously, the USB Iomega Zip drives don't get enough power through USB and need an external source.

  Did your SCSI Zip drive come with a power cord?  If not, it was build to pull all it's juice over the SCSI bus.  If this is so, then perhaps the Entrega Mac Serial to USB converter is only going to provide a data path to USB, not a power path too.

  If you have no external power source for the SCSI Zip drive connected to USB via the Entrega converter, you have to hope one of 2 things happens.  Either the Entrega unit does provide a power path and buy yourself an externally powered USB hub (see my previous post) to power the unit.  Or, hope the Iomega website still has their USB Zip Drive installer which you can download.  Go there and get the USB Zip drive install piece and run it (without the drive connected).  When done, plug it in and hope it works.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 17, 2005)

Did the converter come with a power cord? If so, use that and see if you still get the error message. 

Some converters did come with an optional power supply as some devices need the extra power to run.


----------



## part time (Sep 18, 2005)

I appreciate all your trobleshooting advice.  I am indeed using an external Power Unit for both the iomega 100 SCSI Zip Drive and the Entrega Mac Hub/dock, and I am connecting the entire setup directly into the iBook USB port, I am still at a loss on how to contain this error message.

Thank you for your assistance.


----------

